# Moving to Vancouver



## buitragonic (Aug 7, 2010)

I will be moving to Vancouver on January 2011 and trying to find the best school districts for my daughter (8th grade) and son (5th Grade). Also trying to find the best neighborhoods. Although this time relocating on the skilled workers visa, I'm a "professional" expat having lived in 5 different countries in the last 12 years. Any advice on where to look for houses/apartments to access the best public schools?


----------



## jennifer_sita (Jul 22, 2010)

buitragonic said:


> I will be moving to Vancouver on January 2011 and trying to find the best school districts for my daughter (8th grade) and son (5th Grade). Also trying to find the best neighborhoods. Although this time relocating on the skilled workers visa, I'm a "professional" expat having lived in 5 different countries in the last 12 years. Any advice on where to look for houses/apartments to access the best public schools?


I'm not sure what you mean by "best" and what would constitute best for you and your children (a great art program? a great music program? students scoring consistently high on provincial exams? great support for those with additional learning needs? a French immersion program?). There is a report that is/was published by a right-wing think tank...and it's the subject of much controversy B.C. Elementary Schools REPORT CARD. Otherwise, I'd check the VSB website Schools | Vancouver School Board. Your children will have to attend the school in whose catchment area you live.

You don't say whether you're looking to buy or rent. To rent, check the classified ads of the Province or the Sun classified listings on BCClassified.com. To buy, check REALTOR.ca.


----------



## buitragonic (Aug 7, 2010)

Many thanks Jennifer. I'm looking for best academic results overall, plus French immersion programs. I would like to rent a house/townhouse that will place me in the catchment area for such schools. I don't have a restriction which suburb or city it is as I have my own business. Reading through the forum I came across White Rock, South Surrey or West Vancouver, however, all these cities are analyzed from the crime rate and income perspectives, but not from the academic, so I was hoping to get the best combination.


----------



## gustavg (Nov 3, 2010)

I guess any place in Canada is better than Nicaragua, No pun intended


----------

